# What to finish walls with inside metal garage



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw one that was insulated with foam panels and finished with paneling and pegboard.


----------



## tlsmith22 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the double bubble on the walls now. I did insulate te roof with double bubble and fiberglass. Paneling actually crossed my mind but the building is long enough for a 16 yd archery range and i wanted something substantial to stop an errant arrow if needed.


----------



## Frazeysburg (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm going to OSB mine next year I hope


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

We did my neighbor's with sheets of 2" (or maybe 1 1/2", dont remember exactly) foam insulation and OSB. That foam can get expensive. Came out really nice, but it's a pain if you need to add another electrical outlet down the road.


----------



## bquick (Jan 13, 2003)

3/8 osb and blown in insulation in the ceiling and walls


----------



## rustycase (Oct 27, 2015)

bquick said:


> 3/8 osb and blown in insulation in the ceiling and walls


Yep. But I'd go 1/2" or 19/32", whatever dim they make that cr*p at. 3/8 is just too wimpy, especially if your studs/backer boards are not at 16". I really don't like it.
Heck! Run 5/8 Type X and firetape it. It's repairable... and you can nail up a decorative skin over it at any time you feel fancy.
Put out a few phone calls and you can get insulation blown in cheaper than you can buy buy any sort of material and diy.
Best
rc


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would definitely look into the spray in foam. It not only acts as an insulator but also a vapor barrier. for the finish i like when people use old barn wood.


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

At out club we put white metal the same that's on the outside. I also have a metal 30x50 shop and I am going to use the metal for the ceiling and the walls. I know another person that did this and his shop is about 40x80 and he can keep it a 65 degrees in the summer. Plus depending on the insulation its easy to take down to add new electrical plug.


----------



## Moonshine_Spaz (Aug 8, 2015)

slinger said:


> but it's a pain if you need to add another electrical outlet down the road.





As an electrician I agree 10000000000% with this statement. Foam is a pain to add something you didn't think of later on.



Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

How about tongue and grove but could be pricy


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

The coolest shop I've seen the guy had hand cut cedar from the floor up about three feet and then above the cedar to the ceiling he did corrugated metal. Looked great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

There have been several AT members that used disassembled pallets for "paneling" and flooring for various projects. I thought that was a brilliant idea, as depending on where you are, you can obtain pallets for the price of hauling them away. Stack them in a corner of the yard for a year or two, and _Voila!_ - that "weathered" look is also free....


----------



## AnimalMother224 (Nov 21, 2015)

Moonshine_Spaz said:


> As an electrician I agree 10000000000% with this statement. Foam is a pain to add something you didn't think of later on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


EMT and THHN works well !


OP - my new shop will be plywood walls. buy by the bundle to save some cabbage.


----------



## Moonshine_Spaz (Aug 8, 2015)

AnimalMother224 said:


> EMT and THHN works well !


Yeah it does



Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

Empty cases of beer for insulation and nudie posters for wallpaper.


----------



## Phire Phite (Jul 15, 2015)

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been building and finishing metal buildings for a 17 years now. If your gonna be doing a lot of welding/grinding/fab type work, I'd put metal up on the inside. I'd have the blown insulation put in no matter what interior finish was. If your building is gonna be more of a man cave for deer and tv watching, the possibilities are endless. Personally, my favorite finish is old barn wood on the walls and the old 5-v metal on the ceiling. You could also put a nice drop ceiling in it.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

One more piece of advice. Be sure to put extra outlets on every wall. I'd go over board with it. You'll never have to worry about the issues the guys are talking about above.


----------



## Moonshine_Spaz (Aug 8, 2015)

^^^^ what he said. Can never have too many plugs. Make sure to put plenty of lighting too. Seen too many places with not enough lighting just to save on money. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzizaVFR (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree. If you can put the electrical in before the wall, place a 20A circuit every 8', and at least one 220VAC, 50A circuit as well. Even better if you can get 3-phase 220VAC.


----------



## Cjpiazza (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I am going to build a workshop and was considering a metal building so this helped.


----------

